# 50 ways to use a rubber.



## kidbob (Dec 21, 2013)

So I was randomly thinking of that song" 50 ways to leave ur lover" and thought up a parody title of "50 ways to use a rubber". Then I got to thinking of how usefull this would actually be.so let's hear it.what's ur uses for the condom.

An emergency turniquet
A water blader
Chewing gum (all conehead like)
Cellphone dry keep for when it rains.
Makeshift scuba mask.
Being a dickhead in general.lol


----------



## Tude (Dec 21, 2013)

How to kill a skeeter with one well planned snap


----------



## scummy1990 (Dec 21, 2013)

making balloon animals for cash


----------



## wildboy860 (Dec 21, 2013)

back in da day when i was a kid we used to take a balloon and the neck of a soda bottle and attach the end of balloon to a soda bottle to make a "pea shooter" using little rocks or what have you. you could probably use it to hunt very small animals / birds maybe? or just fun to shoot at your friends


----------



## Tude (Dec 21, 2013)

LOL - PEA SHOOTER!!


----------



## kidbob (Dec 21, 2013)

So I looked around Google an found this interesting article....

http://willowhavenoutdoor.com/featu...-multi-functional-survival-uses-for-a-condom/


----------



## Hylyx (Dec 21, 2013)

kidbob said:


> So I looked around Google an found this interesting article....
> 
> http://willowhavenoutdoor.com/featu...-multi-functional-survival-uses-for-a-condom/



Dude that condom slingshot is *badass*.

...And that's a sentence I'd never thought I'd type a few minutes ago.


----------



## Tude (Dec 21, 2013)

ROFL condom slingshot. Hehe - awesome thread!!


----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 21, 2013)

Whoa that's both hilarious and bad ass at the same time.


----------



## sporehead (Dec 22, 2013)

Those are some sweet ass darts


----------



## scummy1990 (Dec 22, 2013)

holy shit that sling shot is legit


----------



## pigpen (Dec 25, 2013)

you can poke a hole in the tip of a condom and use it as a regulator while brewing wine. just slip it over the mouth of whatever container you're fermenting in and once it stops filling with carbon dioxide and goes limp your booze is ready.

Edit: oh yeah and that slingshot is badass


----------



## sketchytravis (Jan 7, 2014)

also I hear that they can be used to keep someone from knocking up a female

and preventing poopdick


----------



## kidbob (Dec 5, 2014)

sketchytravis said:


> and preventing poopdick



Tell us.....how does one get POOPDICk ....exactly...lol


----------



## Odin (Dec 5, 2014)

sketchytravis said:


> also I hear that they can be used to keep someone from knocking up a female
> 
> and preventing poopdick





kidbob said:


> Tell us.....how does one get POOPDICk ....exactly...lol




Well if you like poop... and you think it should be on your dick... or are just surprised to find it there...then there is one way that usually Comes to mind.::asshat::

I prefer Vaginal juice... but I do not judge or discriminate... though I may snicker a bit and think... hehe.. poopdick.

Yes... this whole post was nothing more than me ragently proclaiming my heterosexuality... or/also... total lack of interest in the female anus.

::drinkingbuddy::see what the sauce does to ya?


----------



## kidbob (Dec 5, 2014)

I created this thread on the sole premise of tom foolery..lol so...snicker away my friend.... Poopdick


----------



## sketchytravis (Dec 9, 2014)

kidbob said:


> Tell us.....how does one get POOPDICk ....exactly...lol




whelp [HASHTAG]#buttsexisfunsex[/HASHTAG]

[HASHTAG]#wrapitwithrubber[/HASHTAG]


----------



## kidbob (Dec 9, 2014)

sketchytravis said:


> whelp [HASHTAG]#buttsexisfunsex[/HASHTAG]
> 
> [HASHTAG]#wrapitwithrubber[/HASHTAG]




Lmao 

[HASHTAG]#gotalilmudonthetires[/HASHTAG]

2


----------



## Kal (Dec 9, 2014)

Cool thread I never would have thought of using a condom for a sling shot or for a bow drill to start a fire.


----------

